

What Firefox should do - babyshake
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/03/22/whatFirefoxShouldDo.html

======
blasdel
Holy fuck:
[http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2009/03/cant_let...](http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2009/03/cant_let_dave_d.html)

When you out-self-congratulate Dave Winer in a blog post, and manage to be an
even bigger douchebag than him in the aftermath, it's seriously time to re-
evaluate what you're doing with your life.

